# how big do you think he will be



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

how big do you think he will be by the archery opener


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Maybe a tad over 20 Inches hard to tell on points 130-140 inch buck maybe?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

120" with good width and mass hurt by crab claws. In other words AWESOME! -----SS


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just a 2.5 year old buck, 3.5 tops ...

Needs a few more years to get better.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Just a 2.5 year old buck, 3.5 tops ...
> 
> Needs a few more years to get better.


he not asking age. He asking how big and i say big enough to put a arrow through him at first light. he going to be a good buck.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

It's hard to tell from the pic but this buck is already wider than his ears. I saw him the night I put up the trail cam but only walking straight away. I'm hoping this is one of the bucks out of the group I chased last year because there was a good 190" buck in there that I'm hoping to find again


----------



## Hunterchick (Dec 4, 2014)

Not big enough


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

They always look wider going away. That said if you like him, he IS big enough. Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

JuddCT said:


> They always look wider going away. That said if you like him, he IS big enough. Good luck on your hunt.


Just mount him backwards  Exactly what I was thinking! Don't let anyone else tell you what is or isn't big enough.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

brendo said:


> Just mount him backwards  Exactly what I was thinking! Don't let anyone else tell you what is or isn't big enough.


Except for you wife that is.:clap2:----SS


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

oh and to the op. To answer your question i think he will be a smaller forked low 20 inch 4 point. I would personally pass just because I have 3 years to fill 2 deer tags!


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ya he is not big enough for opening morning unless he gains a lot of everything at least for me. Plus what I have seen in that area during past hunts I'm going to wait a little bit.


----------

